
Show HN: Here's our take – the 20 most trusted crypto's? - heypiggybank
We have just launched a new product called Alpha on producthunt. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;alpha" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;alpha</a><p>It is a trusted index of cryptocurrencies and we want the HN community to challenge our assumptions around the coins of choice. What do you think of our trust index?
======
jimptson
There isnt really any information on how you chose the crypto currencies in
the index. Why are these coins trustworthy? Why 20 coins? What does "project"
mean in the scores?

~~~
heypiggybank
Hey - good point... Here is our medium post where we explain in a bit of
detail: [https://medium.com/@alphareserve/introducing-alpha-where-
tru...](https://medium.com/@alphareserve/introducing-alpha-where-trust-comes-
first-79f298a84f9d)

